# Maggie the Comfort Retriever



## Atomik777 (Jul 21, 2008)

Heres so pic of my new puppy Maggie the Comfort Retriever at 4 months and aprox 10lbs

Btw the comfort retriever is the Ckc's name for the hybred beed of Golden Retriever and a Cocker Spaniel. 



















This is the day we brought her home at 14 weeks old and 6 1/2 lbs.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, that's a new mix-breed.  Cute pup!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

She's very cute! 

Thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol, the last picture made me smile.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

awww how cute =]


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

Awwww, cutest thing I ever saw-oh wait I say that all the time!! I want one. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow what a sweety. She looks like such a love. Love those enormous ears.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Cute!

Comfort Retriever sounds to me like a dog who'd fetch me a blankie and some mac n' cheese.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

she is a cute mix.....

you mean the "Continental Kennel Club" right...... ???


----------



## akatvg (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow! What a cutie.


----------



## Radar_Love (Jul 16, 2008)

*How cute......great pics.*


----------



## Sakura77 (Jul 7, 2008)

Super cute 

If you mean the Continental Kennel Club, you must know that it's a sham breed registry formed by puppy mill breeders and backyard breeders, and that your dog is a mixed-breed dog. There is no such thing as a 'comfort retriever' breed. Did you ever meet the breeder in person (I hope?).

It is a beautiful little puppy though.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Cute!
> 
> Comfort Retriever sounds to me like a dog who'd fetch me a blankie and some mac n' cheese.


LOL. I need one of those tonight.


----------



## Atomik777 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sakura77 said:


> Super cute
> 
> If you mean the Continental Kennel Club, you must know that it's a sham breed registry formed by puppy mill breeders and backyard breeders, and that your dog is a mixed-breed dog. There is no such thing as a 'comfort retriever' breed. Did you ever meet the breeder in person (I hope?).
> 
> It is a beautiful little puppy though.


"Canadian Kennel Club"

Its really not a concern of mine, shes the perfect size (or will be) and has a great family personallity. She also seems to be really easy to train. 

Considering I've never trained a puppy, she pretty much fiquired out the sit command on her own, took 2 5 minute sessions for her to learn stay and lie down. 

And she love to run while i bike. We've only have gone out twice for easy paced (slightly faster then walking pace) rides. but once she gets warmed up all she wants to do is run and just when i think the little 11lbs puppy is running flat out and its time to give her a break, she starts to run even faster. 

The name of her breed holds little to no importance. making her the happiest puppy on the planet and mid afternoon snuggle/naps on the couch do.


----------



## crowscrew (Jul 16, 2008)

She is really cute!


----------



## Sakura77 (Jul 7, 2008)

Atomik777 said:


> "Canadian Kennel Club"
> 
> Its really not a concern of mine, shes the perfect size (or will be) and has a great family personallity. She also seems to be really easy to train.
> 
> The name of her breed holds little to no importance. making her the happiest puppy on the planet and mid afternoon snuggle/naps on the couch do.


I am nearly positive that the Canadian Kennel Club does not recognize the "Comfort Retriever" as a breed. If you bought your puppy from someone advertising it as a "CKC comfort retriever", the odds are very high that your puppy is from a backyard breeder or a puppy mill. Reputable breeders do not use the Continental Kennel Club. The Canadian Kennel Club IS reputable and is the Canadian equivalent of the AKC; however, they do not recognize the "Comfort Retriever" as a breed.

It's an adorable puppy and it sounds like it has a very nice home. There is no question about that. My concern is not that it's not 'purebred', it's that it might have come from a less-than-desirable situation and that the acquisition of the puppy will fund a less-than-desirable breeder (backyard breeder or puppy mill). It's also important that you know where your puppy truly came from because you may encounter health problems down the road that are common in puppy mill puppies. The CKC thing just has me worried.

Information on puppy mills, backyard breeders, etc.
http://www.jlhweb.net/Boxermap/reputablebreeder.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppy_farming
http://www.ilmorescue.org/Registry.htm


----------



## Atomik777 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sakura77 said:


> I am nearly positive that the Canadian Kennel Club does not recognize the "Comfort Retriever" as a breed. ...




I never said breed, i said hybred.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Atomik777 said:


> "Canadian Kennel Club"
> 
> Its really not a concern of mine, shes the perfect size (or will be) and has a great family personallity. She also seems to be really easy to train.
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to get into the whole CKC thing or whatever. It seems well covered elsewhere. But you want your dog to be the happiest dog on the planet, and that's great.

So you may appreciate this advice, at least. The puppy really should not be doing running at this age. During this time, bones are forming and getting stronger. A lot of running will cause her legs and hips to give out faster. At this age, about 20-30 minutes of easy walking would be fantastic.

Dogs love to work, but when they work they tend to go beyond their limits. Your puppy is doing that on his own during the bike rides with you. It is the handler's responsibility to make sure that does not happen.

It may sound confusing given the dog is still hyper at home, but there's a difference between running at their own pace and at your pace. It may seem like your dog is enjoying running at your pace and it may seem like you are paying attention to when the dog wants breaks, but dogs are good at hiding these things.

I once had Ollie pull me on a bike until the point he injured his leg, and when he injured his leg, he still kept trying to go. That's what dogs do when they love their handlers, so try to cut back a bit and don't do any heavy running until about 1 year old.

My two cents, take from it what you will. I am on the same boat with a 4 month old German Shepherd.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Atomik777 said:


> I never said breed, i said hybred.



Your little dog is cute.... but he is a mixed breed plain and simple.... I don't understand why people can't be proud of having an adorable mixed breed.

Now that having been said.... your mix is a mix of two breeds that are generally not the healthiest a cocker spaniel, a breed known to have temperament issues, allergies, ear problems, and eye problems including glaucoma ..... 

and a golden retriever, a breed I love.... but also is known to have eye problems, allergies, hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia and cancer. 

In other words who ever bred this mix was thinking more about money than they were the health of the puppy because for the life of me I can't figure out why anyone would breed a dog with those two mixes.

What RBark said is correct..... you should not be allowing your puppy to do any running next to your bike or any formal exercise at all until 18 mos of age as hips and joints are likely going to be an issue with that mix..... 

You are also going to want to watch ears and skin for allergies..... because the odds are that your "breeder" didn't screen for health 

the registering agency is a sham used for puppy mills and irresponsible breeders..... The Canadian Kennel club does not register Hybrids of any type at all so your dog can not be registered with them. I think if you look at hte papers you will find that your dog is registered with the Continental Kennel Club which is not a reputable registering body. 

Here is a listing of all the breeds that are registerable by the Canadian Kennel Club 
you will see that the "comfort retriever" is not one of them.... nor are any other hybrids recognized.... if you were told it was the Canadian kennel club then they lied to you..... more likely I think they said the puppy was CKC registered and you assumed they meant the Can. Kennel Club.... in either case it was dishonest for them to misrepresent that to you. 
http://www.ckc.ca/en/Default.aspx?tabid=89

again your puppy is an adorable mixed breed..... and I hope that you continue to be proud of her even though she is a mixed breed pup, a mutt..... a cute mutt.... but a mutt none the less, and that doesn't make her less valuable or less wonderful..... I wish folks would understand that..... 

s


----------



## Atomik777 (Jul 21, 2008)

luckily your here to point all that out to us simpletons... congrats you just made me leave this site.


----------

